# How to listen to youtube music while reading?



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I can do this on my mac but i try on the kindle hdx and as soon as i go back to the book, youtube closes. Its friggin dumb! Why wouldn't they think to allow multiple applications to be open at the same time?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a tablet, not a computer. A few apps will work in the background, like music players, but for the most part, one app at a time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What music do you want to listen to?  Why do you have to listen via you tube?  If it's something you can get as an mp3 you can load it on the device or have it in your Amazon cloud player and then it will continue to play while you do other things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Ann said, music on the device or in your Amazon cloud player can be played while doing other things on the device. You might also want to look at this YouTube player:



It has options that lets you allow at least some YouTube videos and listen to only the sound; you can do that while using other apps.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yesterday I listened to music from the cloud player and was online at the same time (my new fire hdx 8.9) and the music kept cutting off.  It was very frustrating.  The music was in the cloud, not on the device.  I kept going back to it to turn it back on.  It would stop while I was touching the screen while online.  It worked better while I was on the facebook app.  I did not have this problem with the fire hd 7 and I also do it with my ipad2.  I was using the exercise bike.


----------

